
Show HN: Launched my startup solo after rejected twice.100 business signup in 1M - samrt_ca
https://conferfly.com/
======
mtmail
The photos in the testimonals are stock photos, the companies don't even seem
to exist.

~~~
samrt_ca
yeah, they still stock (will be updated soon), we were busy updating our
features and making Conferfly experience seamless. Thanks for checking on that
;)

------
samrt_ca
just don't give up guys, i got 100 business sign up since i launched Conferfly
a month ago. it was hard and i almost gave up after i got rejected twice but i
am happy i didn't. finished the project by myself with my humble budget. now i
am working with some happy customers *Thanks for all help from HN community

